# freezing cold and about to kid...



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a LaMancha that is due to kid (mini manchies) on Christmas Day. The forecast for the day before, during and the day after are to be below freezing for the high and the low. What can I do to ensure the Mom and kids do not freeze?

I do not have a barn, but I have a 10x10 dog kennel with a tin roof and tarped sides and then I also have a wooden shelter with a tin roof and an open door. No electric in either one.

Do you think putting a coat on the kids will be enough?

Suggestions please and thank you.


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Do you have lots of straw? and extra towels to dry them off? and warm towels from dryer to heat them up-I would also put sweaters on but only after they are DRY~~~make sure there are no drafts--bad time to kid!! Best of luck to you! Keep an eye on her!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I would also add a heat lamp and be sure you have some nice tight plastic going around to keep out the wind.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

When we breed our does to kid in the winter we MUST be there when her time comes. That is, by far, the most important arrangement we have to make. Once the kids are born and dry and have found the "faucet" you are probably ok with what facilities you have. Make sure you have lots of nice dry bedding material...straw/shavings/etc...this is critical. I'm thinking the kennel would be better for the birth. If it's comfortable enough for you, they should be ok. Remember too, the doe is kidding...she can't always take the time to clean up first kid before she has the 2nd. And, if she has the decision making job, she may decide to leave 1 kid to concentrate on another kid. You could end up with kid-cycles. 

Ideally, you'd want to be able to have some kind of heat in the first couple of days, can you "snake" an outdoor extension cord out to the kennel? I have those "radiator" type heaters that we use in the stall (I make a "tent" over the top to keep the heat down). There are also heat lamps, but beware of fire hazards. I've seen a plastic barrel with a cut out for the kids to get into, with a heat lamp in the top. So, you'd want a smaller enclosure inside the larger pen, that the kids can get into for warmth. After the first week or so, you can cut back on the heat. Some of these folks on TGS don't use as much heat as I do, I'm a "weanie", lol. 

Good luck with your kidding! You should be moving her into the kidding area pretty soon, so she gets used to the change.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Can you possibly move mama goat to be inside somewhere for a short while? In a garage, or a temporary shelter/pen with electric for a heat lamp? It doesn't have to be a big area just a few feet square. I would be very worried because if you miss the kidding the babies will likely freeze. Even if you are there everyone will be miserable without a heat source in those temperatures.


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

For our baby chicks in winter we snake an extension cord out and hang a heat lamp. It keeps them toasty. Can you do that? As long as it's hanging well above the straw, the fire hazard is small (not gone! Just small).

Everyone else has said it, pretty much. BE there. Make sure you have a heating pad, blankets, towels, warm water, some brewed coffee, whiskey if needed. Be prepared to bring the kids in the house if needed and be ready to take them out to nurse or milk the momma.

ETA: If you have an old throw-away blanket or towel, I'd put it on momma's back too once things have settled down if she'll let you. Birthing is tiring and with all the fluids involved, it gets chilly. My goats LOVE their 'blankies'.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh I will be there for the kidding, no doubt about it. I have been there for every kidding that has taken place on my farm. However, this is my first and last I might add, winter kidding. I do have lots of hay for the bedding so no worries there. I will go to the store and pick up some dog sweaters too so they can wear them when dry. I like the idea with the barrels and heat. I will have to look into that. Anyways, looks like I have some planning to do since Mother Nature has decided to throw me a curve ball with this weather. LOL Thanks all!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Is there anyway you can run an extenstion chord to the barn to plug in a heat lamp? As long as the chord is out of reach of goats that is..


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

One year I had to bring home a mom because hubby was someplace and I had to be home with the 2 legged kids (we don't live with our livestock). I put her in the bathroom with a tarp on the floor and then straw. WHAT a mess to clean up. 

But if you do run that extension cord see if you can put it into one of those strips that allows for multi hook-up and ..... this is what works really well for me. I get one of those big plastic totes (storage things at walmart) and put in a bunch of hand towels and 2 heating pads. The heating pads keep the towels warm and the tote allows for me to put a weak kid in while working with the others. I also get generic paper towels and dry them off with those. Then the warm towels on them and the heat lamp till mom is done kidding and willing to let them have a good warm drink.

Also - diapers work real well on kiddos if you do bring them inside.

And don't make the straw too thick. Kids won't be able to move around well.

I would use the best set-up where you can move around and have light in case something goes wrong with the kidding. 

HTH,


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

I was just looking around outside at possibilities and with a little rearranging, I think I could use my storage shed. It is where I have some square bales stored and their grain. If I do some restacking and move the grain to another building, I am pretty sure I would have enough floor space for Momma. I could then run an electric heater, lights and a heat lamp out there since it is closer to my house. I could also layer the floor with old feed bags and put some bedding on top to catch the pee.
How does this sound? Also, can I use cedar shavings for a bedding? Thanks!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

sounds like a great plan minus the shavings. Can you get straw?
I would also put down tarp if you don't want that pee to soak through. The bags are great put won't guarantee the floor stays pee proof.

Also - I would raise the heater away from the straw or better yet ..... put in two eyelets across from each other. Get a good string and hang/string your heater lamps from there. That's what I do.

Just some thoughts ....


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

LilBleatsFarm said:


> sounds like a great plan minus the shavings. Can you get straw?
> I would also put down tarp if you don't want that pee to soak through. The bags are great put won't guarantee the floor stays pee proof.
> 
> Also - I would raise the heater away from the straw or better yet ..... put in two eyelets across from each other. Get a good string and hang/string your heater lamps from there. That's what I do.
> ...


I have no straw, but I do have their hay. What I was thinking was a layer of paper bags, a layer of shaving and then a layer of hay. Or should I just tarp it and hay it like you suggested? LOL

The idea about hanging the heaters is exactly what I had planned. 

I just wonder how she will do by herself. :whatgoat:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That sounds like a great plan. She'll be unhappy about being alone but she should be ok. It would only be for a few days until the kids are more able to regulate their temperatures. I don't know a reason not to use shavings as bedding. There might be a reason, but i don't know it . You are going to have to clean out a bunch of wet stuff after delivery and the shavings will surely help absorb that. I use straw but that's because it is cheaper and more available for me. Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## billyg2131 (Dec 16, 2012)

here is my baby born yesterday in the cold she is doing well


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwww what a little darling! All the best laid plans huh? Congratulations!


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

So cute! I love the coat! Is that a dog sweater?

I give my girl less than 48 hours now since her ligaments are starting to come and go. I did get my shed up a ready for her, but I cannot find my ceramic heater so I better make a trip to the store. Looks like our weather is going to be worse than we though and the lows are to be in the teens. UGH!


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Warm water for mom to drink is good. I would provide plenty of hay to help that rumen crank out the heat! 
Also, where are you? How low will the temp get?
Good luck!


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

ksevern said:


> Warm water for mom to drink is good. I would provide plenty of hay to help that rumen crank out the heat!
> Also, where are you? How low will the temp get?
> Good luck!


I am in NW Arkansas and in the next coming days we are looking at 30's in the highs and teens for the lows.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Well, 150 days today and no kids yet.  Her ligaments are still solid so I have no more hopes if a Christmas kid, but that is life. 

Tonight is a horribly cold, bitter night so I am going to lock her up in the shed, just in case. Just because she is not ready now does not mean much for a doe. LOL

Keeping fingers cross for cute mini manchies in the very near future.


----------



## ksevern (Dec 12, 2012)

Well, with the weather being so cold, she'll probably kid about 3 a.m.

Be ready!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

No Mini Munchies yet????


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would be happy no kids if you are worried about the cold. Hope it will warm up a bit for you.

 I used Dog sweaters. They are cheap and work great. If there is any way of getting a bale of Straw, that would be best. Straw is a lot warmer. Just remember when she starts her labor and she is pawing at the ground, she will move the tarp so unless you nail it down it will not keep your floor dry unless you are lucky.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Nope! No goat babies yet. Miss Twist is a hard one to judge, that is for sure.

Last night around 9pm her ligaments went soft and she was discharging. She had all the signs of going into labor and then a few hours later she was eating and acted like nothing happened. I stayed up with her all night to no avail. 

It is above freezing today so I let her go back out to pasture with the herd, but will lock her up again tonight. I will be watching her very carefully though while out there.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Her udder keeps growing though. This is her 2nd freshening and her udder is twice the size as her first freshening. I wonder what it will look like right before delivery.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, that looks nice! Are you going to dam feed or bottle feed your kids?


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Di said:


> Wow, that looks nice! Are you going to dam feed or bottle feed your kids?


I generally dam feed, but I interact quite a bit to keep the kids friendly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice kid, congrats


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

*there here*

Twist had twin doelings with blue eyes....so precious~


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyyy!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

OOOOOO So awesome!! great markings! I am so happy it all worked out for you!! Cant wait to see more pics of them-i am in love with the brown marked one!


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

mnblonde said:


> OOOOOO So awesome!! great markings! I am so happy it all worked out for you!! Cant wait to see more pics of them-i am in love with the brown marked one!


Thank you! The brown marked one is my favorite also. She was the 2nd born.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

*When to let out?*

Now that the babies are born and are doing well with their little sweaters in the shed, when do you think I can let Momma and babies out with the rest of the herd? Even if it is just during the day I bet they would like it rather than being locked up all the time.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Just beautiful! And does too! Lucky you! 

I have mini's, so I probably am a little too "protective" of them, generally, we kid in spring. If the weather is good and not too wet/cold/dark, I let them out in the "nursery" after 5-7 days. But, they go back in after a few hours. After 2 weeks they can go out for most of the day. I generally let the doe decide when to stop going into the barn at night.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Di said:


> Just beautiful! And does too! Lucky you!
> 
> I have mini's, so I probably am a little too "protective" of them, generally, we kid in spring. If the weather is good and not too wet/cold/dark, I let them out in the "nursery" after 5-7 days. But, they go back in after a few hours. After 2 weeks they can go out for most of the day. I generally let the doe decide when to stop going into the barn at night.


My personal opinion, one can never be too protective of their babies. 

This is my first time kidding in winter and I am not a fan of it even though it is nice to have babies again. I did not think I had another 1 bred for a winter birth, but it looks like my FF LaMancha is starting to bag up now too. Opps.!

Okay, I will keep them in for at least a week then before I let them venture out.

I wonder how long I should keep their sweaters on for? Hmm...

Thanks again!

Kelly


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

Our doe had her babies 8pm Christmas night. She had quads. Because we weren't home when she ha her first one we lost it. But with the wind and cold we moved her in the garage. Dried the other three babies off and put sweaters on them. We also used a heat lamp. This was my first experience breeding goats, I'm gonna be much more careful from now on with when I breed.


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

BarTRanch said:


> Our doe had her babies 8pm Christmas night. She had quads. Because we weren't home when she ha her first one we lost it. But with the wind and cold we moved her in the garage. Dried the other three babies off and put sweaters on them. We also used a heat lamp. This was my first experience breeding goats, I'm gonna be much more careful from now on with when I breed.


So sorry to hear about the one you lost. Glad that the others are doing good though.

How are they now? Have you let them out yet?


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

They are great. I'll be moving them outside this weekend. We get in the tenns at night right now do I wanted them at least A week and pretty strong before moving them out


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

BarTRanch said:


> They are great. I'll be moving them outside this weekend. We get in the tenns at night right now do I wanted them at least A week and pretty strong before moving them out


Glad to hear it! My girls turned 1 week old today. I let them and Mom out into the community goat enclosure and they are all doing well. The kids are having a fun time climbing and exploring. Of course, they both still have their sweaters on.


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

It's warm enough during the day that we take the sweaters off and have them on at night. I couldn't find them when Iwe went to feed they were cuddling in the goat house


----------



## woodranch (Aug 27, 2012)

Last night was the first night the babies and Momma stayed with the herd. I checked on them before going to bed and all seemed well.
In the morning I found the babies sleeping under the hay holder exposed to the wind and such while Momma was bedded down in the goat house with everyone else. I was so mad!!

The kids seemed fine though. I will have to make sure they stay in the goat house tonight instead of under the hay feeder. Silly kids. :dazed:


----------

